# Stocking a 45 gallon tank



## ZanaZoola14 (Dec 17, 2021)

Hello, I've managed to source a 45-gallon tank to be the final tank on my breeding rack (others are 35, so this is bottom tank). I wasn't originally aiming for a tank like this, however, I came across this tank, with tight fitting lid and working lights for a cheap price and grabbed it while I could. 

The intention of this breeding rack is one tank to be apistos, one tank to be rams. They're 35 gallons each, I have plenty of grow out tanks as well as these tanks will be divided as well. 

The original intention, back when I thought I was getting a 30 or 35 gallon, was shell dwellers. I am still interested in this, but with it being a larger tank, I am also curious as to what else would be possible within this tank. 

I currently have a 30-gallon long nano community, a 10-gallon block Black Tiger Dario/Badis tank, an 80-gallon high live-bearer pond with additional shrimp, various danios and wcm/gwcm. I also have a 35-gallon long with an axolotl called Fish, Son of Odin. (I also have tanks that have a breeding quad of lemon bristlenoses + two younger and a young quad of super reds.) 
So I'm interested in something that is different to what you'd find in a "common" lfs. I have also got another 45 gallon that is cracked, cracked during transport, that I will be turning into a crab tank using a spare 30ltr to be the water container. 

Measurements: 
Inches - 39x15.5x17.9 
cm - 99x39x45

My tap is hard water, about 10-12dgh, but seems to be getting harder with a recent test coming out at 16dgh. However, I also use RO for my soft water community and the apisto and ram breeding tanks. These are RO with discus minerals to make sure that the minerals are at a better reading. 

Part of the reason I moved onto RO was that my water supplier has likely changed one of the chemicals involved and the nitrate also increased from under 5 to over 50. I lost all my dwarf cichlids and most of many of my tanks after doing some tap water changes (conditioned). 

I am curious as to what others would do in a tank this size and dimensions. It also has a nice fitted lid, my only tank that has a nice fitting lid. I am interested in trying larger fish; I never really got the opportunity to with the size tanks I have.

I want to try something new, something that I have not done before. And for that, I am not sure.
I could always do the shell dwellers, possibly with some julies, and make it a colourful semi-aggressive community. Or something else. (I don't mind doing species-only tanks).

Open to any ideas.


----------



## Dlaw (6 mo ago)

That sounds like a nice tank, my 45 is a tall (24"), and it is so hard to get to the bottom of it to clean.

You could do a couple of fancy goldfish (what my 45 houses). Shell dwellers are another great option.


----------



## ZanaZoola14 (Dec 17, 2021)

Dlaw said:


> That sounds like a nice tank, my 45 is a tall (24"), and it is so hard to get to the bottom of it to clean.
> 
> You could do a couple of fancy goldfish (what my 45 houses). Shell dwellers are another great option.


Yeah, it effectively is like a slightly larger 40-breeder, which is fantastic. 

I've done goldfish previously; in fact, Ginger (he had an attitude on him for sure) is out in my larger pond (heated during winter, and fed with multiple different kinds of food including sinking, that I watch to make sure he eats. He eats, almost eats more than the larger grass carp) with the koi, goldfish and various other fish. It would be interesting to go back to them, maybe even make it something very colourful (which my current tanks are not necessarily). Just always personally felt that they need more space then what these tanks offer. Wouldn't mind running it with goldies over winter, but then move them into the pond come summer. Especially as keeping temps down during summer I struggle with due to the reptiles. 

They would be something to look at again, for sure.


----------



## Dlaw (6 mo ago)

Some of the small to medium sized cichlids might be an option, like the convict for instance. A pair of paradise gouramis would be cool too.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Gosh, there are so many possibilities. Cichlids have so many different kinds, maybe Angels, Discus, I really like the Geophagus and there are many of them.
Killi fish? so bright and colorful
I'll be curious to see what you choose.
Have fun!


----------



## ZanaZoola14 (Dec 17, 2021)

Dlaw said:


> Some of the small to medium sized cichlids might be an option, like the convict for instance. A pair of paradise gouramis would be cool too.


There are so many different types and species out there that it feels endless. What I do know is that I will not be doing convicts, I dealt with them before, and I will not be doing that again.

Paradise fish are excellent! Such exciting colours and characters. It would be interesting to do a cooler water tank again (I lost my previous one during a massive heatwave); I'll undoubtedly have to get a heavier-duty fan. They are pretty aggressive like that of their betta cousins as well, I believe, although multiple-together is possible.
Although, it might be best if they go into a species-only tank in the betta barracks I intend to build. (every betta/fish is divided by solid black and a separate shrimp tank between them.)


----------



## ZanaZoola14 (Dec 17, 2021)

Gamegurl said:


> Gosh, there are so many possibilities. Cichlids have so many different kinds, maybe Angels, Discus, I really like the Geophagus and there are many of them.
> Killi fish? so bright and colorful
> I'll be curious to see what you choose.
> Have fun!


I believe the smallest Geophagus still need a 90+ gallon tank as they are a social species. Eartheaters have always caught my eye; they are such interesting characters, but I did notice that they did keep as a group. 

The possibility of cichlids is endless, from soft water South America to hard water African cichlids. The tank could take dwarf cichlids up to small cichlids. Likely the largest is at most 20 cm or 7.87 inches for more of a single display fish and 15 cm or 5.9 inches for more of a group. I want to ensure they can move around quickly and easily in the tank. 

Angelfish are possible, but only likely one. They've never necessarily caught my attention; I've looked but with no real, yes, must have. Same with discus, not only would I say personally, the tank is not big enough to house them, but I never understood why people are so obsessed with them.

I have a wavemaker coming now; I found one for a good deal, so I brought it just in case. It is only 660gpd, but it would do for some fish that like further water movement, as this rack will run on many sponge filters.


----------



## Dlaw (6 mo ago)

Paradise fish are aggressive and most recommend a species only tank with one or a mated pair. Just like Bettas, definitely don't try to keep 2 males in the same tank.

Kribensis is another cichlid option. Surprised GG didn't mention that one already. Could do them with other peaceful fish too.

Angelfish might be an option, but they can get 8" tall, with the flowy-er finned angels reaching 12"+. You're tank is big enough for one, but if they aren't your thing, you probably won't be happy with it.


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Dlaw said:


> Kribensis is another cichlid option. Surprised GG didn't mention that one already. Could do them with other peaceful fish too.


hehe, I do love those babies. Kribs FTW


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A 45 gal tank would hold a pair of angels as long as its a mated pair, you might have to start out with 6 young one, grow them out and see which 2 pairs up. I started wit 35 dime size and ended up with 20 pairs. sold all but 5 pairs to see which I liked best. I had pairs in 30 gal tanks.


----------



## ZanaZoola14 (Dec 17, 2021)

Dlaw said:


> Paradise fish are aggressive and most recommend a species only tank with one or a mated pair. Just like Bettas, definitely don't try to keep 2 males in the same tank.
> 
> Kribensis is another cichlid option. Surprised GG didn't mention that one already. Could do them with other peaceful fish too.
> 
> Angelfish might be an option, but they can get 8" tall, with the flowy-er finned angels reaching 12"+. You're tank is big enough for one, but if they aren't your thing, you probably won't be happy with it.





Gamegurl said:


> hehe, I do love those babies. Kribs FTW


Kribs are cool. I partially miss mine; my first pair had such fantastic characters, would allow me near their fry and allowed me to help build their den. The second pair was a little strange, too trusting of me more than anything.

Not sure whether I'd put them in a community tank again; even in the 30 long (the same length as this tank), the other fish were kicked off to the side.

I definitely would never put two males together; I hardly do that anyway, even with shoaling fish. (the pain of sexing smaller/nano fish)


----------



## ZanaZoola14 (Dec 17, 2021)

susankat said:


> A 45 gal tank would hold a pair of angels as long as its a mated pair, you might have to start out with 6 young one, grow them out and see which 2 pairs up. I started wit 35 dime size and ended up with 20 pairs. sold all but 5 pairs to see which I liked best. I had pairs in 30 gal tanks.


It would possibly be able to hold them, however, it would only be them. They'd effectively end up in a partial breeding set up, and I'm not interested in angelfish enough to go through the work of a breeding pair of angels and the various grow-outs that I'd rather have for the rams and apistos.


----------



## Dlaw (6 mo ago)

I have been trying and trying to remember the name of the other small cichlid that I was considering for my 75, and I finally do! Have you considered an Acara?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you can find them




  








P. nicholsi




__
susankat


__
Nov 21, 2008




Dwarf mouthbrooder


----------



## ZanaZoola14 (Dec 17, 2021)

Dlaw said:


> I have been trying and trying to remember the name of the other small cichlid that I was considering for my 75, and I finally do! Have you considered an Acara?


An acara is something I have thought about. My nan even used to have a pair of electric blue acara. I particularly thought about nannacara before as well, having seen some previously that caught my eye.


----------



## ZanaZoola14 (Dec 17, 2021)

susankat said:


> If you can find them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are interesting. Such a variety as well that I hadn't known about so thanks for saying. I should be able to locate most due to being in contact with different supplier and importers.


----------

